# Reference Tool: Tater's Archery Programs 1.0



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just realized that that I had forgotten the macros I had been working on putting in. So here is the most up to date and smooth running version. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for your hard work!! :darkbeer:


----------



## fattynskinny (Jan 14, 2006)

*binary tuning*

could you please email me info on setting and tuning of binary cams thanks, fattynskinny


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Limey said:


> Thanks for your hard work!! :darkbeer:


Glad you like it.

ttt


----------



## Timmer72 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Just downloaded it and I'm looking forward to putting the spreadsheet to work.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

after downloading when I try to open it, I get a message saying it is password protected.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

diamondlangus said:


> after downloading when I try to open it, I get a message saying it is password protected.


I'm not sure what program you are trying to open this with? I have not heard from anyone that they have had trouble with password protection. All the cells that you need to use are unprotected. The only ones that are protected are ones that I didnt want people to accidently change and cause the programs not to work.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

*ttt*

I have seen a few binary questions floating around recently. Not sure if this will help those that have been asking questions, but I'm sure someone could make use of it.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for a great spreadsheet Tater! :thumb: :thumb:

Just want to clarify a few things on it.

Am I correct in saying the when you say decreasing draw stop you are moving it towards 10?

Is ******ing the cams moving the cable stops farther from the cables at full draw?

Thanks,


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Thanks for a great spreadsheet Tater! :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Just want to clarify a few things on it.
> 
> ...



The draw stop issue has probably been the most frequently questioned part of the table. When I wrote the file I was shooting an Elite GTO. On the Elite bows to decrease the draw stop was to move it to a lower number value on the cam. HOWEVER, Elite and Bowtech have there draw stop slots numbered exactly the opposite of eachother. So if you are shooting a Bowtech then yes, you would move it toward 10 to “decrease” it. I have since thought about revising this part of the table, but the shear volume of people that have this program is too great to change it now. It may be revised when I release Tater’s Archery Programs 2.0.

As for the ******/advance terminology, I will try to clarify. I have never heard a definitive answer on this, but I chose to use the most commonly acceptable version. Just for the sake of ease of explaination lets say that your cams have a little “lobe” near where the string meets the cam when at rest (like an Airborne or newer model Elite). If you think of the cams at rest as the starting point, when you start into the draw cycle the “lobes” will begin to rotate towards the riser. Thus, they would be “advancing into the draw cycle”. To “******” them would be to make them start earlier, i.e. have the “lobes” slightly rotated away from the riser at rest.

So in short, if you are looking at a bow from the side:

Advance = move “lobes” towards riser
****** = move “lobes” away from riser


I have also included a pic for a visual diagram. My apologies, it is a very crude diagram but it should provide some help as a visual reference. The “lobe” is circled and the A and R arrows denote the rotation to Advance and ****** respectively. Hope this helps.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Tater1985 said:


> I'm not sure what program you are trying to open this with? I have not heard from anyone that they have had trouble with password protection. All the cells that you need to use are unprotected. The only ones that are protected are ones that I didnt want people to accidently change and cause the programs not to work.


It's late, but for future reference, if you lock *any* cell and someone tries to open it in Microsoft Works rather than the full version of MS Excel, they'll get that message. 

I had the same problem when I made a spreadsheet for our league, only to find out that the league secretary was using Works. Once I unlocked all the cells, everything was fine.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dave V said:


> It's late, but for future reference, if you lock *any* cell and someone tries to open it in Microsoft Works rather than the full version of MS Excel, they'll get that message.
> 
> I had the same problem when I made a spreadsheet for our league, only to find out that the league secretary was using Works. Once I unlocked all the cells, everything was fine.



I see, thanks. I am not going to unlock it though. I have worked hard to get everything the way I want it and have done my best to make sure everything is correct. I have seen modified versions of MY chart floating around with INCORRECT information on them just because people thought mine was wrong so they changed it (I was emailing people an unlocked version for a while). 

If someone does not have MS Excel and is having trouble, they can go to OpenOffice.org and download the Open Office Suite for free and if should work fine. Thanks.


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

this is just what i was looking for! thank you so very very much.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

top


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Tater !!! Been looking for something like this.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

*Spreadsheet*

Nice program. I'll PM you with some ideas that I have from playing with some similar calculations on Excel.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt

Planning on releasing Tater's Archery Programs 2.0 in the near future. Have a FOC calculator that I would like to give to a few people to test out and give me feedback on accuracy. Please PM with your email address if you are interested. Thanks.

Tater


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks a ton just found this! I am downloading it as we speak.


----------



## AK_Peskadot (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for passing along your knowledge and keeping archery alive for future generations to enjoy!


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

if you could send me the files that you offer thanks


----------

